# Any New News On Droid 2 Getting Unlocked?



## TheSwaggeR (Jun 24, 2011)

Been trying to find any new information or partial information if anybody has seen or heard that Motorola will unlock the Droid 2's bootloader.

Last info I heard, which was a few months ago, that a lot of the Motorola phones were going to be unlocked at the end of this year and beginning of next year.


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

No. Its VZW, not Moto. And where did you hear that from?


----------



## biggiesmalls657 (Oct 27, 2011)

i heard that motorola might release the droid 3 with an unlocked bootloader but that was a rumor. droid 2 is locked unless a developer is smart enough to find the right codes. i doubt motorola will update the phone to make it unlocked. they wont waste time for that.


----------



## Gasai Yuno (Jul 25, 2011)

x13thangelx said:


> No. Its VZW, not Moto. And where did you hear that from?


I'd assume that announcement that they will allow unlocking of their new phones, if the carrier is fine with it.

So, mostly related to their European models.


----------



## TheSwaggeR (Jun 24, 2011)

x13thangelx said:


> No. Its VZW, not Moto. And where did you hear that from?


I was told Motorola was in control of whether the phones get unlocked or stay locked. The info was wildly talked about a few months ago. It was a big topic at that time. I don't know where the thread is anymore and which site it was but it was said that there was a strong possibility that the Motorola phones (D2, DX, and possibly D2G) would be unlocked by the end of this year or beginning of next year. There was even a huge petition for it and several people e-mailing Motorola and whoever else to either demand it to be unlocked or nag them about a possible date and decision.

I remember one user showing a reply to his questions from a Motorola representative saying they haven't ruled anything out and the possibility was strong that it would get unlocked.

How does a carrier, like VZW, decide if its ok or not? They don't manufacture or make the phones so I don't see how they can be the final decision maker.


----------



## biggiesmalls657 (Oct 27, 2011)

its all based on a contract.so whatever is in the contracts, like restrictings etc.


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

TheSwaggeR said:


> I was told Motorola was in control of whether the phones get unlocked or stay locked. The info was wildly talked about a few months ago. It was a big topic at that time. I don't know where the thread is anymore and which site it was but it was said that there was a strong possibility that the Motorola phones (D2, DX, and possibly D2G) would be unlocked by the end of this year or beginning of next year. There was even a huge petition for it and several people e-mailing Motorola and whoever else to either demand it to be unlocked or nag them about a possible date and decision.
> 
> I remember one user showing a reply to his questions from a Motorola representative saying they haven't ruled anything out and the possibility was strong that it would get unlocked.
> 
> How does a carrier, like VZW, decide if its ok or not? They don't manufacture or make the phones so I don't see how they can be the final decision maker.


Couple of ways. They can refuse to allow a device to use their towers if it doesnt meet their specifications. Have you seen any device on VZW officially unlocked? Every one is "unlocked where the carrier allows" and requires either a dev build, a firmware downgrade, or some other hackery (except possibly Samsungs..... not sure about those because I havent played with one).

As for that petition, if it was the FreeMyMoto one (there was another more recently that did even less than FreeMyMoto did) then it really didnt accomplish much (atleast for us). However, Irwin Proud (@ibproud) has atleast been talking to people from Motorola and was partially responsible for the Razr's bootloader being unlocked internationally (further proof that it is VZW and not Motorola).

For the DX/2/2G getting unlocked, that was speculation as far as I can remember. There was nothing from Motorola ever said about it happening. They said they would start with their bootloader "solution" by the end of the year but that is it. This is essentially what the Razr got with unlockable bootloader on some devices but locked on others.


----------



## Gasai Yuno (Jul 25, 2011)

Speaking of RAZR, either the unlocker is still not available from MOTODEV, or I'm missing something. I checked the site a few days ago and couldn't yet find any instructions on how to unlock the European RAZRs.


----------



## _base2 (Nov 18, 2011)

The speculation now is that the ICS update will be the update that might allow for an unlockable bootloader. But it's still speculation. We've been walked on this long so I see no definitive reason why they would have a sudden change of heart.

[ sent from _base2 ]


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

Gasai Yuno said:


> Speaking of RAZR, either the unlocker is still not available from MOTODEV, or I'm missing something. I checked the site a few days ago and couldn't yet find any instructions on how to unlock the European RAZRs.


http://www.themotoguide.com/unlocking.php theres instructions. Maybe not official motorola ones but they are out there


----------



## TheSwaggeR (Jun 24, 2011)

x13thangelx said:


> Couple of ways. They can refuse to allow a device to use their towers if it doesnt meet their specifications. Have you seen any device on VZW officially unlocked? Every one is "unlocked where the carrier allows" and requires either a dev build, a firmware downgrade, or some other hackery (except possibly Samsungs..... not sure about those because I havent played with one).
> 
> As for that petition, if it was the FreeMyMoto one (there was another more recently that did even less than FreeMyMoto did) then it really didnt accomplish much (atleast for us). However, Irwin Proud (@ibproud) has atleast been talking to people from Motorola and was partially responsible for the Razr's bootloader being unlocked internationally (further proof that it is VZW and not Motorola).
> 
> For the DX/2/2G getting unlocked, that was speculation as far as I can remember. There was nothing from Motorola ever said about it happening. They said they would start with their bootloader "solution" by the end of the year but that is it. This is essentially what the Razr got with unlockable bootloader on some devices but locked on others.


Ok. Makes sense in some areas. Would you qualify VZW and Moto's behavior in violation of Linux code compliance? This part is what baffles me the most. If they are indeed violating the compliance then why has no action been brought against them?


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

Nope. They release the code that they are required to (kernel source is the only thing that I know of thats required). There is no where that says that they cannot lock bootloaders on devices on their network. There was some argument going around about how LTE devices could not be locked but that was quickly proven otherwise. As long as it does not interfere with the intent of the device they can do what they please for the most part.


----------



## Gasai Yuno (Jul 25, 2011)

I really hope you are joking.

I meant the new RAZR, aka the European version of DROID RAZR.

Not the old RAZR.


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

doh..... well thats embarrasing. I saw Razr and bootloader and a screenshot that looked right and stopped there. It really is rather confusing having 2 very different devices using the same model name...


----------



## Byakushiki (Jul 15, 2011)

It really is verizon behind the bootloader locking. I recall somewhere that someone mentioned that not a single verizon device unlockable through HTC's new web unlock tool. What a royal pain though...Makes recovering take half an hour longer if you get stuck on the boot logo, since you can't access a custom recovery from there.


----------



## Gasai Yuno (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm almost sure that the fastboot images which can unlock the European RAZR and other Motorola phones will be of absolutely no use on the US version. As far as I know, DROID2 (and the GLOBAL) has no fastboot support. Milestone 2, on the other hand, has. Same with DROID X and its European counterpart (forgot the model number).


----------

